# 'Goals Gone Wild' Headline, Photo Draw Fire



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Nov. 16 issue of the Johnson County Community College's newspaper featured two female soccer players showing their sports bras. The headline read, "Goals Gone Wild," and a photo caption said there were four good reasons to support the team.

*OVERLAND PARK, Kan. -- *The editor of a community college newspaper is being criticized because of a front-page photo and headline, Kansas City, Mo., television station KMBC reported.

The Nov. 16 issue of the Johnson County (Kan.) Community College newspaper featured two female soccer players showing their sports bras. The headline read, "Goals Gone Wild," and a photo caption said there were four good reasons to support the team.

Carl Heinrich, the school's athletic director, said he was shocked when he heard about the paper.

"I don't think it portrays the image of what our athletes are," Heinrich said.

"What we believe is appropriate or inappropriate is up to everybody's interpretation," said Joshua Seiden, the paper's editor in chief.

Seiden said the ladies in the picture saw the photo before it was printed and that neither of the women have complained to him about it


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Shocked?! It was a joke, and a clever one at that! Just another proof that the "PC crowd", aka, "liberals" (but better known as Bolsheviks) have no sense of humor!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh my my my .... Not excatly Martina Navratilova or Venus Williams standing there...
WOWZA!!:inlove:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Take two, Koz...they're small!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Take four and forget to call in the morning.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Is Johnson County Community College covered by the Quinn Bill? LOL


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah and they have a good fringe benefits package too!


----------

